# Anycast IP addresses & IP failover now available at BuyVM!



## Francisco (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,

After much work, Anycast IP addresses & failover IP addresses are operational!

Customers with service in all 3 of our locations can assign themselves anycast IP addresses and then enable them to be bound on each virtual server!

We've also brought failover IP support, making it so you can failover/migrate an IP within the same location, allowing you to build an affordable high-availability cluster. All IPV6 addresses, all Internal IP addresses, all anycast IP addresses, & all non-main IPv4 addresses can be put into "failover/floating" mode.

Customers wishing to use anycast (and have services in all locations) can visit the the 'Networking' tab of whatever virtual server they want to 'own' the anycast addresses, click

the gear drop down, and assign up to 5 addresses to themselves. If you require more, just

open a support ticket and we'll take care of you.

*OpenVZ Customers*

Once you click save on each VPS, you'll now have a new 'ha0' interface. This interface is bridged right to the nodes primary interface, allowing you to bring up/down the interface, and it's IP addresses, without our assistance. Usage of applications like heartbeat will allow you to automatically migrate any configured IP addresses between virtual servers within the same location.

Be sure to follow standard 'network interface configuration' guides for your distribution of

choice.

*KVM Customers*

Bind the IP addresses within your VPS like it was any other standard IP address. IP's marked as failover/anycast will *not* be issued over DHCP, meaning you must configure the addresses yourself.

Remember, do *not* set the default gateway on any *anycast addressess*. Due to the nature of anycast, outbound connections are not predictable, meaning there is no promise the return path

will return to the location it started.

I'd like to thank everyone that has cracked the whip in our IRC channel, making sure these features were merged in a timely manner 

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice . Anycast IPs are free right? Do you have test IPs for these?


----------



## trewq (Dec 10, 2014)

@Francisco it needs to remove the "Lonely, I'm Mr. Lonely. I have no IP's, to call my own~" line when the IPs are added. It also needs to have a popup box saying it's been completed or something because it took me a few seconds to realize that it had actually been completed. I was waiting for the page to reload or something.

As always you and your team have outdone yourselves.


----------



## rds100 (Dec 10, 2014)

Do you have an anycast Test IP so we can check the routing from various places?


----------



## Francisco (Dec 10, 2014)

trewq said:


> @Francisco it needs to remove the "Lonely, I'm Mr. Lonely. I have no IP's, to call my own~" line when the IPs are added. It also needs to have a popup box saying it's been completed or something because it took me a few seconds to realize that it had actually been completed. I was waiting for the page to reload or something.
> 
> As always you and your team have outdone yourselves.


 
This is a soft launch so the few things like that can be worked out  Put in a ticket about it and I'll fix it in a few hours once I get a bit more rest. I already noted an issue with OpenVZ that I've already got ready for Aldryic to fix up.



rds100 said:


> Do you have an anycast Test IP so we can check the routing from various places?


198.251.86.1

Francisco


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 10, 2014)

Do I really need vps in all three locations?

New York and Amsterdam are my primary locations and Vegas does not make sense to EU customers.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 10, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Do I really need vps in all three locations?
> 
> New York and Amsterdam are my primary locations and Vegas does not make sense to EU customers.


You do otherwise you'll get dead zones.

Having double up zones would get really messy and require an excessive amount of logic checks & wasteful IP usage.

Francisco


----------



## comXyz (Dec 10, 2014)

Great @Francisco, keep it up bro


----------



## Steven F (Dec 10, 2014)

Very cool!

From Super-Ping:

Asia & Pac Ping Averages: *196.9ms*

America Ping Averages:* 20ms*

Europe Ping Averages: *14.8ms*


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 10, 2014)

Well done


----------



## willie (Dec 11, 2014)

This is teh awesome.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 11, 2014)

I need some feedback from everyone doing anycast on OpenVZ 

Currently we're trying to make both venet0 & ha0 work together at the same time. Originally in our test beds this worked perfectly but I guess I didn't think about testing tons of different IP addresses all at once.

This is proving to be challenging and requiring source routes to work, as an example:



> auto ha0:1
> 
> iface ha0:1 inet static
> 
> ...


Is what an entry would look like.

Are you OK with this or would you rather we just make it so venet0 isn't even used if you have failover/anycast IP's available to this VPS, and shove everything through the bridged ha0/eth0?

I think the bridge way is a lot easier since we don't have to explain routing tables and all that.

Francisco


----------



## Checkmate (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm waiting for stock to be up again, so I can get another OVZ in LV for anycast


----------

